# USC Screenwriting Acceptance/Rejection thread 2013



## Mighty (Dec 2, 2012)

I guess most of us will know in April???


----------



## ChristopherP (Dec 3, 2012)

Yep...

It's gonna be a lonnnnng, tortuous wait. 

I applied for UCLA MFA Production and USC Screenwriting. Everyone says to apply for all of the big name schools, but I pretty much had my heart set on these two programs.


----------



## Mighty (Dec 3, 2012)

Can I read your writing samples for USC Screenwriting? I'll share mine, we can swap  Come on, it'll be fun!!

Let me know, I'll PM you with my email.

I actually tried to post them, creative A, B and the 10 pager (of which, I submitted 7), to this forum, but the formatting was horrid with cut n paste.


----------



## DeathDealer (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey Mighty, I'd love to read your stuff. I'll PM my address.


----------



## Mighty (Dec 3, 2012)

Sent


----------



## Mighty (Dec 13, 2012)

Just received an email from USC informing me my application has been sent to committee for review.

Seems really fast considering my app was submitted 4hrs from the deadline.

I wonder if this is a good thing, or a bad thing ...


----------



## butyoureyessaidyes (Dec 19, 2012)

Now you're making me nervous because I haven't received any such e-mail yet! =/


----------



## Mighty (Dec 19, 2012)

Hmmm...

I wonder what's going on.


----------



## Moira (Dec 20, 2012)

I also haven't gotten any email yet, but today I had the second USC catalogue in my mailbox. Identical with the first one I received directly after application. That's weird... But luckily, my ID number did not change


----------



## Mighty (Dec 20, 2012)

I haven't received anything via snailmail. 

Does anyone who is familiar with USC's application cycle know if they send the bulk of rejections toward the beginning or end, based on past trends?


----------



## Moira (Dec 20, 2012)

Maybe I got yours then, Mighty  Or it is their way of saying "you're out", because they continue sending me the catalogue with all the other study subjects available at USC


----------



## butyoureyessaidyes (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally posted by Mighty:
> Just received an email from USC informing me my application has been sent to committee for review.
> 
> Seems really fast considering my app was submitted 4hrs from the deadline.
> ...



Did you submit your app 4 hours before December 1st (i.e. on November 30th)? Or 4 hours before December 2nd (i.e. the end of the evening/night on December 1st)? I can never figure out if the last day of a deadline is supposed to be ON or BEFORE the date schools put on their websites!

And to answer your question, I'm sure it's not a bad thing. I bet it means they received all your transcripts and stuff, and got everything filed away quickly.


----------



## Mighty (Dec 20, 2012)

I submitted on Dec 2nd. In another thread, I told a fib because I didn't want to be plagiarized, but I wanted feedback, so I said I submitted early.


----------



## butyoureyessaidyes (Dec 20, 2012)

That's a clever fib! I remember reading over your post (back when I was a lurker””before all the waiting/anxiety became way too much to handle all by my lonesome!) and being jealous you had everything finished!

And I thought the USC screenwriting deadline was December 1st?


----------



## Moira (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey Guys, seems the USC is working intensively on our applications, even shortly before christmas! They notified me today that there were some transcripts missing in the original language (and I didn't realize they needed my OFFICIAL transcripts in Englisch AND a my mother language, which is weird, somehow). So there is nothing decided yet, you'll surely all hear from the Graduate Office soon


----------



## butyoureyessaidyes (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow! Their diligence is impressive.  Thanks for letting us know, Moira! Makes the wait just a little more bearable. Not by much for me, though. I'm a worry wart as it is, but USC never e-mailed me with my ID number (so I had to e-mail them on my own to get it), and ever since then, I've been worried there's something horribly wrong with my application. Except that makes no sense since I wouldn't even have an ID number if that was the case. Ahh!!


----------



## Mighty (Dec 22, 2012)

My guess is the worker bees are preparing as many apps as possible for the admin committee, so when they return from break they can begin evaluating this year's hopefuls. 

I just wish they'd send me a catalog!!!


----------



## Mighty (Dec 24, 2012)

Still no catalog!


----------



## Mighty (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Xmas!!


----------



## Moira (Dec 31, 2012)

Mighty, if you want to sneak a peek in the latest catalogue, you can log into your already submitted application and at the section "downloadable forms" (under the recommendation section on the left bar) you can watch the online catalogue  Happy New Year!


----------



## Mighty (Jan 1, 2013)

Moira, thank you! Happy New Year!!


----------



## butyoureyessaidyes (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally posted by Mighty:
> Just received an email from USC informing me my application has been sent to committee for review.
> 
> Seems really fast considering my app was submitted 4hrs from the deadline.
> ...



Howdy, folks! Don't mind me””just reviving this thread because I've a few questions.

First, I STILL haven't received an e-mail about my application being sent to committee for review. Is this bad? =/ I'm tempted to call USC about this, but I don't want that to hurt my chances or anything! (You could say I'm slightly paranoid...)

Also, what sort of e-mail correspondence have yall received from USC? I've gotten a couple e-mails about applying for financial aid, but that's it. 

And lastly, does anyone have any idea when USC sends out acceptance/rejection letters? And does the screenwriting program do phone interviews? I hope you'll excuse the anxiety! I applied to some Ph.D programs as well (my background is in literature), and I just got my first acceptance letter today, so now I'm stressing about USC all over again!

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## honeybadger (Jan 29, 2013)

USC doesn't do interviews. You're either in or you're out. They seem to usually send out acceptances toward the end of March or early April from what I recall. Don't expect to hear anything from them unless they are missing something from your application. If you didn't get an email saying your application has been forwarded to the committee, I would call them to be safe, as that's a standard email everyone should get. Don't worry about hurting your chances by making sure your application got to them in full.


----------



## butyoureyessaidyes (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, honeybadger.  I think I'll call USC tomorrow to see what's happening with my application. Back in December, I also had to e-mail the admissions office to get my ID number because it wasn't e-mailed to me either, so maybe it has something to do with that? We'll see! Thanks again!


----------



## matildabrown (Jan 30, 2013)

Has anyone from the UCLA directing/production application heard back yet?


----------



## butyoureyessaidyes (Jan 30, 2013)

Just in case anyone's in the same boat as I am, I sent an e-mail to the USC School of Cinematic Arts Program Coordinator (on the advice of a person I think was her student worker or assistant?), and haven't received a reply from her yet.

But I also called graduate admissions, and the man who answered my call said I haven't received an e-mail about my application being sent for review yet because...it hasn't been sent for review yet. Which sounds ridiculous and obvious in retrospect! But I asked if that was something I ought to be concerned about (I mentioned I'd been perusing an online forum frequented by other applicants, many of whom already received an e-mail about their applications being sent to the committee for review), and he said, "No, it's only been like a month and a half since you applied."

So...yeah! Breathing easier now, I think.  Thanks for the virtual hand-holding!


----------



## rmarquez (Feb 8, 2013)

Any word on the Application status?


----------



## Sherif001 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally posted by pgresty:
> Has anyone from the UCLA directing/production application heard back yet?



I heard back from screenwriting. No dice. Waiting on AFI, NYU and USC.


----------



## achorusisrising (Feb 11, 2013)

I got so nervous that I called the school just to see if they had everything. The guy who answered the phone paused for a moment, then said that my application was "under review." 

Of course, my paranoid mind immediately jumped to: "What if they've already rejected me and that's why he paused?"

It's a possibility, right?


----------



## ath579 (Feb 11, 2013)

Does anyone know when they started getting acceptances/rejections last year?


----------



## butyoureyessaidyes (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally posted by achorusisrising:
> I got so nervous that I called the school just to see if they had everything. The guy who answered the phone paused for a moment, then said that my application was "under review."
> 
> Of course, my paranoid mind immediately jumped to: "What if they've already rejected me and that's why he paused?"
> ...



It's stressful enough just waiting to hear back from these schools. Don't add to the stress by being negative! 

Have you logged in to your online application? Does it state there that your application is "under review"? I've been thinking that once our applications are "under review," we're supposed to receive an e-mail about that. Some people who posted earlier in this thread said that's what happened to them.


----------



## rmarquez (Feb 13, 2013)

he's right, you guys are taking paranoia to a whole new level.  Admissions won't be given till early march, last year I got a response in late march.  So don't sweat it.


----------



## achorusisrising (Feb 13, 2013)

I know -- I try not to stress out, but that's much more easier said than done.

Where can I find the application status? Right now it just says "submitted for application."


----------



## butyoureyessaidyes (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally posted by achorusisrising:
> I know -- I try not to stress out, but that's much more easier said than done.
> 
> Where can I find the application status? Right now it just says "submitted for application."


That's what mine says, too! It just says "submitted" or whatever. But I've been checking it every so often because I also applied to some PhD programs (my background is in literature, and I already have an M.A...gotta keep my options open!) who also use the Apply Yourself application system, and for those schools, when your application is under committee review, the status on the online application changes to let you know your application is under committee review! And then there are other schools who will e-mail you instead to let you know your app is under review.

Now I'm beginning to wonder if USC does neither of these things... Haha! I guess we'll just have to wait it out, and laugh about all this stress come April! :O


----------



## Moira (Feb 14, 2013)

@butyoureyessaidyes: Directing applicant here, but nonetheless: I got an e-mail that said my application is handed over to the department for review - but something was missing before, so they were telling me they now had everything they need and forward it. Maybe they just told me because of that. My status on the online application didn't change, however. Now I got an interview request and it still didn't change... Hope that helps.


----------



## butyoureyessaidyes (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks, Moira. And best of luck with the interview!!


----------



## Fanfand (Feb 15, 2013)

I got an interview invite this morning, has anyone from the USC Screenplay writing been interviewed yet what to expect? any idea?


----------



## ath579 (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally posted by Fanfand:
> I got an interview invite this morning, has anyone from the USC Screenplay writing been interviewed yet what to expect? any idea?



I thought USC Screenwriting didn't do interviews?


----------



## Fanfand (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally posted by ath579:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Fanfand:
> I got an interview invite this morning, has anyone from the USC Screenplay writing been interviewed yet what to expect? any idea?



I thought USC Screenwriting didn't do interviews? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>
I thought so too, but according to the email it should be a pretty formal interview, so nervous


----------



## butyoureyessaidyes (Feb 16, 2013)

How exciting! Congrats on scoring an interview. 

I also thought USC screenwriting didn't do interviews. Perhaps this is the first year they're doing them? I do think it's a great idea because it gives us an opportunity to further expand on our applications, further discuss our visions, inspirations, ambitions, etc.

When is your interview? Do let us know how it goes, and best of luck with it!


----------



## Fanfand (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally posted by butyoureyessaidyes:
> How exciting! Congrats on scoring an interview.
> 
> I also thought USC screenwriting didn't do interviews. Perhaps this is the first year they're doing them? I do think it's a great idea because it gives us an opportunity to further expand on our applications, further discuss our visions, inspirations, ambitions, etc.
> ...



Thanks, I will~ just a little nerve racking, for it will be relatively long interview, like 20 to 30 minutes
if anyone get it too, remember to share it


----------



## Defrizzle (Feb 18, 2013)

Is this the real life...? I make a living out of parsing sentences for meaning, but I can't for the life of me internally confirm this.

Email from USC:

_"Your application for admission to the University of Southern California has been received and reviewed. I am pleased to inform you that you are academically eligible for admission to the Fall 2013 semester as a graduate student majoring in Writing for Screen and Television leading toward a Master of Fine Arts; however, your application is not yet complete...

Bunch of logistics, forms, etc... 

Upon receipt of the affidavit of support, your official letter of admission and I-20 or DS-2019 will be forwarded to you. Please reply directly to this email if you have any questions."_

I am not replying directly to that email with this particular question, because I am frankly afraid, "Are you sure? What does this mean?" is going to sound a mite daft.

Also, congratulations on the interview Fanfand!


----------



## Fanfand (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally posted by Defrizzle:
> Is this the real life...? I make a living out of parsing sentences for meaning, but I can't for the life of me internally confirm this.
> 
> Email from USC:
> ...



did you have your interview?


----------



## Defrizzle (Feb 18, 2013)

No, so unfortunately I've no information to offer you on that particular point :/

If it's anything like the main production department, I'd say interviews are dependent on which professor in particular is reviewing your application. That mightn't  be how the process works for the screenwriting MFA though :/ sorry I can't be more help.

But the general advice of be relaxed, friendly and honest probably still stands!


----------



## Fanfand (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally posted by Defrizzle:
> No, so unfortunately I've no information to offer you on that particular point :/
> 
> If it's anything like the main production department, I'd say interviews are dependent on which professor in particular is reviewing your application. That mightn't  be how the process works for the screenwriting MFA though :/ sorry I can't be more help.
> ...



is your offer from graduate school or from the department?


----------



## Defrizzle (Feb 18, 2013)

USC's Office of Graduate Admission. Which is why I'm unsure it constitutes an offer, as such, since it sounds like it could almost be like the UCLA retracted admission offer fiasco. I'm not getting excited yet.


----------



## Fanfand (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally posted by Defrizzle:
> USC's Office of Graduate Admission. Which is why I'm unsure it constitutes an offer, as such, since it sounds like it could almost be like the UCLA retracted admission offer fiasco. I'm not getting excited yet.



Office of Graduate Admission is good new, that means you are officially admitted. what UCLA retract admission fiasco?


----------



## Defrizzle (Feb 18, 2013)

There's some info in the equivalent thread below for UCLA's Screenwriting program, but basically a bunch of students got letter saying "Yes, you're in," and then, a little later, "No, whoops, sorry, you're just on waitlist."

USC hasn't had any record of problems though.

Hey, I did do some searching on the net - apparently interviews are fairly casual. One guy had the professor ask him about favourite films, inspirations, goals and ambitions and whatnot.

*edit*

And phew, yay! Apparently I'm in, pending money matters. NOW I'm weak-kneed.


----------



## Fanfand (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally posted by Defrizzle:
> There's some info in the equivalent thread below for UCLA's Screenwriting program, but basically a bunch of students got letter saying "Yes, you're in," and then, a little later, "No, whoops, sorry, you're just on waitlist."
> 
> USC hasn't had any record of problems though.
> ...



Thanks, congras on your admission~ hope to see you in the program


----------



## Defrizzle (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes indeed  thank you. Good luck with your interview!

*Edit*

Also, let us know how it goes. Jia you!~


----------



## Fanfand (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally posted by Defrizzle:
> Yes indeed  thank you. Good luck with your interview!



you got your offer today,right?


----------



## Defrizzle (Feb 18, 2013)

Yep, it was in my inbox when I woke this morning.


----------



## achorusisrising (Feb 20, 2013)

Anyone else received anything?


----------



## chase (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally posted by achorusisrising:
> Anyone else received anything?



I received an e-mail from the scholarship committee today that "...confirms receipt of your application and that your application will be sent on for review to the scholarship committee..."

Did you guys get that already?

In other random news, apparently I registered an account for this website when I was 16 years old, which I have no recollection of doing. That's neat, I guess.


----------



## Aglick (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello,

I'm currently producing a graduate film at USC and we are looking to crew.  We are in need of the following positions:

AD
AC
PAs
Gaffers

Prior experience is a plus but we are more than willing to offer on-site training if you are interested in a position that you don't have experience in. The shoot dates are as follows:

Saturday, March 2nd
Sunday, March 3rd
Saturday March 9th 
Sunday March 10th

If you can make any of the shoot dates please let me know.  This will be a great and fun opportunity to boost your resume and meet some people at USC (if you're interested in attending/applying).  

Compensation will consists of: Copy, Credit, Meals.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## liarelaw (Feb 20, 2013)

@chase I received the same email. Did you have an interview before? I'm applying for production MFA.


----------



## rmarquez (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally posted by chase:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by achorusisrising:
> Anyone else received anything?



I received an e-mail from the scholarship committee today that "...confirms receipt of your application and that your application will be sent on for review to the scholarship committee..."

Did you guys get that already?

In other random news, apparently I registered an account for this website when I was 16 years old, which I have no recollection of doing. That's neat, I guess. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I don't think it has nothing to do with your status... I guess they are barely getting around to it.


----------



## chase (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally posted by liarelaw:
> @chase I received the same email. Did you have an interview before? I'm applying for production MFA.



No interview. I could be wrong, but I think interviews were mainly for international applicants.

As rmarquez said, it's probably just standard procedure. I'm sure they have a lot of applications to go through.


----------



## Defrizzle (Feb 20, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if they process the international students first, given the sometimes inordinately long I-20 process. That might explain why mine's come through early.


----------



## achorusisrising (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah, I was just saying that earlier. Gives me hope again!


----------



## Fanfand (Feb 21, 2013)

Guys I can login into https://camel2.usc.edu/ now, try yours


----------



## Fanfand (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally posted by Fanfand:
> Guys I can login into https://camel2.usc.edu/ now, try yours



https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/ sorry it's this one


----------



## secretteachings (Feb 22, 2013)

I got a letter in the mail this morning saying "congratulations on your admission to graduate study at the University of Southern California...you have been admitted as a graduate student in writing for Screen and Television" woot woot!


----------



## rmarquez (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally posted by secretteachings:
> I got a letter in the mail this morning saying "congratulations on your admission to graduate study at the University of Southern California...you have been admitted as a graduate student in writing for Screen and Television" woot woot!



email or snail mail?? Congrats...


----------



## Fanfand (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally posted by secretteachings:
> I got a letter in the mail this morning saying "congratulations on your admission to graduate study at the University of Southern California...you have been admitted as a graduate student in writing for Screen and Television" woot woot!



you are an american right?


----------



## Defrizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

Just got my hardcopy acceptance and I-20 in the mail today. Lightheaded all over again


----------



## achorusisrising (Feb 25, 2013)

Much congratulations to you both. Insanely jealous and anxious right now. Haven't heard anything and my application status perpetually remains "submitted". I'm thinking of calling just to see if I've missed anything.

Do they send rejections out as soon as they decide?


----------



## secretteachings (Feb 25, 2013)

rmarquez, I received snail mail. I was convinced it was a rejection until I opened it.

fanfand, I am a California resident, living out in the desert near Joshua Tree...not an international applicant


----------



## iWrite (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm in the same boat. I sent an email on Friday inquiring whether there's been some sort of error with my application. Still no response. Beginning to lose hope. Congratulations to those who have already been notified on their admission. I'm sure your submissions were exceptional. Be proud!


----------



## achorusisrising (Feb 25, 2013)

iWrite --
Call 'em. They'll give you an update over the phone. That's what I did today. Called up and asked if they had all my materials and the guy said that it was out to the admissions committee for review. Something in his voice told me otherwise -- like "rejected" was already marked or something.


----------



## Fanfand (Feb 26, 2013)

I get accepted, receive email letter from SCA this morning, but tell me to wait until 28th for graduate office letter to complete the admission
Anyone else's letter is like this?


----------



## Fanfand (Feb 27, 2013)

officially admitted (DHL mail) by graduate office, but on condition that I have to do well 
well, anyway if anyone have good new, share them, thank you guys so much during this process


----------



## ath579 (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyone from NY hear anything?


----------



## Mighty (Mar 4, 2013)

Called USC again, the lady explained that everything is sporadic with respect to decisions being made and sent out. She assured me that candidates are still being considered for admission.

I got the vibe she's speaking truth, so people, such as yours truly, who have not heard a darn thang, have a ray of hope.

Say word.


----------



## Fanfand (Mar 4, 2013)

On the other thread they are sharing video, I am very interested in reading the creative challenges AB you guys submitted, do you want to exchange? we can send to each other's email


----------



## butyoureyessaidyes (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the update and for checking, Mighty.

Fanfand: I'd also love to read the creative challenge submissions from everyone who cares to share. I might convince myself to be brave and share mine too, though not until I've heard a definite response from USC. Don't want to jinx myself or anything!


----------



## achorusisrising (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah, I believe everyone that's sharing also received acceptances. I'm a bit nervous myself about giving my samples out before I hear something.

I'm interested in how everyone handled the samples? Did you write a scene from a larger movie or were the stories self contained?

I did one of each in an attempt to show my versatility. The one about the two people being stuck in an elevator was a scene from a "larger story". The other was self-contained.


----------



## Fanfand (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally posted by butyoureyessaidyes:
> Thanks for the update and for checking, Mighty.
> 
> Fanfand: I'd also love to read the creative challenge submissions from everyone who cares to share. I might convince myself to be brave and share mine too, though not until I've heard a definite response from USC. Don't want to jinx myself or anything!



sure looking forward to read your work once you are admitted~


----------



## Fanfand (Mar 4, 2013)

@ achorusisrising:


I'm interested in how everyone handled the samples? Did you write a scene from a larger movie or were the stories self contained?

My two stories are both self contained, one comedy one tragedy, and the writing sample romantic, trying to do different things in the application, I didn't have much time back then, write the 2 challenges in one hour


----------



## butyoureyessaidyes (Mar 4, 2013)

I tried to approach the creative challenges with the idea that they could function as standalone pieces, but could seemingly fit within larger works, too. The way I see it, I have favorite scenes within my favorite movies and TV shows, so that should sort of apply to the creative challenges, too.

My elevator piece is comedic, and my other piece is tragic. My writing sample is the first chapter of an urban fantasy young adult novel, compressed into 10 pages. It has some action and hints of a budding snarky romance. I tried to maintain similar thematic elements in all three writing samples, while doing my best to demonstrate versatility as well. Fingers still crossed...


----------



## achorusisrising (Mar 5, 2013)

Ah, interesting -
My writing sample was a selection of flash fiction pieces from my anthology, "A Chorus is Rising."


----------



## butyoureyessaidyes (Mar 5, 2013)

Is your antho published anywhere? What genre do you specialize/prefer to write in? (Just curious!)


----------



## Mighty (Mar 11, 2013)

Hoping my rejection letter arrives in the mail this week!

*fingers crossed*


----------



## GundamQ (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm not sure if you guys are still using this thread but here I go,

I'm planning on to apply for the writing program at USC this year. How important do you think is the Creative Portfolio List ("A list of all significant creative projects in which the applicant has participated, noting the role the applicant has played. Formal recognition such as awards, publications, and exhibitions should also be noted")

I've been doing something totally unrelated to screenwriting or film or TV up until this point of my life, so I don't have any projects done. 

Would this hurt me significantly?

..............

On a totally unrelated note, what's the average age of your class?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## GundamQ (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally posted by Fanfand:
> @ achorusisrising:
> I didn't have much time back then, write the 2 challenges in one hour



How did you write two challenges in one hour?? That's crazy!! What meds were you on?

How many pages did you write?


----------



## pumpkintreasuretalk (Mar 12, 2013)

Just called the office, all the letters are going out today


----------



## achorusisrising (Mar 12, 2013)

Acceptances and rejections or just the latter? Crossing my fingers...


----------



## achorusisrising (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally posted by butyoureyessaidyes:
> Is your antho published anywhere? What genre do you specialize/prefer to write in? (Just curious!)



Nah, not yet -- I've got some bites, but most of the potential publishers want me to change some of the content, and that's something I'm vehemently against.

I'm thinking of just tabling the anthology or publishing it through a vanity press (just for the credits) and begin work on my sci-fi novel, "Godkind."

As for genres, I like to write horror thrillers and sci-fi thrillers. One of my submissions to USC was a scene from an unnamed spy thriller. I also enjoy writing rich character studies. In fact, all the flash fiction pieces in my anthology are character studies.


----------



## ath579 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally posted by pumpkintreasuretalk:
> Just called the office, all the letters are going out today



Letters in the mail or emails?


----------



## pumpkintreasuretalk (Mar 12, 2013)

Letters, physical


----------



## chase (Mar 12, 2013)

Received this e-mail about two hours ago. 

"Following careful consideration, we are offering you a place on the waitlist for the Fall 2013 Writing for Screen & Television MFA program. An official waitlist letter will be sent to you by mail to the current address listed on your application."

Anyone else get waitlisted?


----------



## achorusisrising (Mar 12, 2013)

I've received nothing yet -- no rejection or acceptance. At this point, I'm ready to hear ANYTHING. I feel like my life's on hold until I can get this sorted out.


----------



## iWrite (Mar 15, 2013)

Rejected.


----------



## chase (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone else hear anything? I'm curious about how many people they put on the waitlist.


----------



## achorusisrising (Mar 18, 2013)

Nothing here. Called USC last Friday. They said decision letters are going out over the next two weeks and they "should" be done by early April.


----------



## Mighty (Mar 19, 2013)

Rejected.

*Blushing*


----------



## achorusisrising (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm with you. Rejected by snail mail. I think they knew it all those times I was calling.


----------



## achorusisrising (Mar 19, 2013)

Rejected via snail mail. =/

I think my past academic performance borked me. I totally bombed out of the first college I attended. Had a 3.9 gpa once I enrolled elsewhere.

Anyone still up for trading application materials?


----------



## Jerrick (Mar 27, 2013)

Has anyone received any scholarships from the department?


----------

